

Ask HN: Where do you find remote work? - grover_hartmann

Hi,<p>You might remember me from my last post here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8644822<p>I&#x27;m still trying to find remote work and I still couldn&#x27;t find anything.<p>At this point I&#x27;m considering to switch career and become a mechanic, carpenter, chef, or something else.<p>Because 1) I can&#x27;t find any work locally. 2) I can&#x27;t find any remote work.<p>Why have jobs become so scarce? It didn&#x27;t used to be like this, at least in our area of expertise.<p>Rails programmer here.<p>Suggestions welcome. I&#x27;m open to work on more things than just Rails work.
======
jarstorm
I,ve been looking for remote jobs since 2013. I think it´s very hard to find a
company with remote positions that fits perfectly a person. So for this reason
I found a startup called watho (www.watho.net) We are focused on contacts
between companies which have remote jobs available with the applicants from
any part of the world.

------
Jeremy1026
Where are you located? Rails is huge in Baltimore and Seattle. I haven't heard
too much of a demand for it else where else. At least not in comparison to
other languages.

~~~
grover_hartmann
Brazil.

